# Chemtrails



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Does anyone know much about Chemtrails? I have been doing some reading about them lately, but I am still a bit confused by exactly what they are.
I have also read reports that some of the "flu" deaths are actually people who were displaying signs of chemtrail exposure, and not really flu symptoms.
Lisa


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I'm surprised no one has read about this.

Here is an interesting link to provide some more info.....

http://www.**********/general11/chemtraildeliv.htm

Quote:

Many Americans have reported seeing or feeling chemical mists fall from the sky during chemtrail spray episodes. Chemtrail investigator Will Thomas reports that people hit by these mists usually become gravely ill within 48 hours. Thomas tells of hiker Joe Burton in Tennessee who, in 1998, was sprayed by a plane leaving a heavy toxic fog at tree-top level. Burton contracted symptoms similar to Gulf War Illness. Strange chemicals had entered his lungs, attacking his liver, gallbladder and kidneys. He was also found to have a very rare flu-like virus that was tracked to Geneva, Switzerland, home of the World Health Organization.


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

Well at first I thought it was all, you know, conspiracy. But I have been doing lots of reading about it. To top it off, I went outside on December 17th and saw this:

http://www.cheryllau.com/images/chem1.jpg

By noon the sky was completely "cloudy" from the things spreading. The next morning there was a white powder everywhere.

Just lovely. Things that make you go hmmmmm....


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

wow, that is a scary photo, especially in relation to the white powder.

I honestly try not to think about this too often, because it could really trigger the fear factor in me. i continue to get info regarding it from other lists tho, and i agree, it certainly makes me go hmmmm...


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

I honestly try not to think about this too often, because it could really trigger the fear factor in me.
This is why I have not replied.

I just feel like tackling a conspiracy this size is beyond me, so I stick to smaller stuff I can *see* better. Having one more fear I can do nothing about will not help me


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by luckylady_
*Well at first I thought it was all, you know, conspiracy. But I have been doing lots of reading about it. To top it off, I went outside on December 17th and saw this:

http://www.cheryllau.com/images/chem1.jpg
*
This wasn't in NH was it? I saw something similar and around the same time frame. I thought about the other chemtrail thread that was here and was telling my husband about it. I think he thought I was nuts. I finally just said forget it, you wouldn't understand. :LOL


----------

